# Jan 15th Bank holiday?



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I received the quoted information in an email. I don't usually pay much attention to these emails as I get them pretty often, but this one included contact info so I called the phone number. The man who answered the phone says this is true. On the phone he told me that the uncle is gathering his family and moving them into a bunker on Jan 10th. We talked for quite a while. He said something about the elite in control of the country plans to default on loans. They are going into the bunker cause they expect bio-warfare to be used against the country. There was a little bit of talk about states sovereignty, etc. Overall, it sounds like the country has been sold out and someone "in the know" is gathering up his family to protect them from what's coming very soon. He talked about people leaving the country and even told me which country to go to if that was an option.

I intend to keep my eyes open around the 10th and immediately after. 



> SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT.
> 
> I do not normally pass on rumors or here-say but a very good personal friend's uncle is a Deputy Economic Advisor to Obama as well as a Professor at a prestigious Eastern school. He was called into a private meeting last week with the President. They were told, I quote the Following: " Between now and Jan 1st 70 more big banks will fail and 70% of Retail Companies will be Bankrupt. The President will allow them to make as much as they can for the Christmas Holidays then Jan 15 there will be a Bank holiday and their new currency will be issued with a devaluation of 6 to 10 to 1." I believe this why they are trying to keep the market and dollar up now with their lies on all the News outlets. Set up the people to steal very last penny they can get. Martial Law can not be too far behind. Get your money out of banks and into physical Gold and silver, I recommend 60% Gold 40% silver, food, Foundation seed, guns, ammo, generators ...etc.
> 
> If you can not eat it, drink it, wear it, live in it, raise food on it, do not invest in it. If you have stocks, bonds 401K, IRA take the penalty and put it in what I just said. If you have substancial funds call me privately and I can help. And remember get far away from the Cities!!!!! This is first hand information and I would take it very seriously. Lion of Judah cell 406-274-4325 mst


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Which country did he say to go to?


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

To me it sounds like paranoia. Personally, with gold trading at over 1160/oz, now seems to be the worst time to invest in it...


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

I dunno. Anybody can put his phone number in an email. You call the number and they guy "confirms" the story. That's a new one on me, but the rumormongers have been trying to make their stories sound "verified" for so long that nothing surprises me anymore. Since I don't have the means to leave the country or get far far away from any cities (and presumably into Montana), I guess I will just have to die along with everybody else. 

I should call that guy up and ask him if there's nothing I should do, should I kill myself. If he says yes, that would be a big WHOA to me, either the guy is for real or he's willing to sacrifice others for his own gain, in which case anybody who would urge somebody he doesn't know over the phone to kill himself would be seriously screwed up. Bio Warfare would be able to kill us all, no matter where we live, because diseases spread on the air, and a good bioweapon would be able to live forever in the air.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

WanderingOak, I agree with you on that. I've read that the true value of gold is $20 per ounce. Gold is currently inflated. The question we can't answer is: "will gold go back to it's true value or will it continue to inflate in the future?" I've read that it will never drop below $1000 an ounce, but I can remember when we thought it would never go over $100 an ounce. I don't have a crystal ball and have no idea what it will do in the future.

Ernie, I forgot what country he said is safest. Since that's not an option for me, I didn't pay a lot of attention to that part of the conversation. He mentioned a couple countries he's lived in and I don't remember which he recommended. His number is in the quote so anyone who wants can call him and ask.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I read something very similar on the 'net a couple of months back, only the date for this bank holiday and change in currency was supposed to happen in August. Oh, here you go, found it:



> FYI, I had a conversation with my friend in international banking yesterday and tried to warn him about the impending bank holiday and currency exchange. He said that because he works with people at the top (Rothschilds and Rockefellers, etc) he would know if this were true. He did however confirm again that all central banks have been stocking up on the new Amero currency. I encouraged him to check out my info.
> 
> Well, I received this in an e-mail from him just a few hours after our phone conversation:
> "As to your Bank Holiday information of this morning, the following is from a close CIA connection, the way it will come down is that starting 8/24, groups of banks will be closed in certain regions of the country for a week or so. They will open again, and then other groups of banks in different regions will be closed; and on and on it will go, until all the banks in the country have gone through that process.
> ...


Didn't happen back in August :shrug:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The more the rumor roller coaster loops and turns, rises and falls, the more grateful I am for having completely withdrawn from the game.
Life here is hard, but it is independently sustainable.

I grew weary years ago with all the conspiracy theories floating about.
Granted, the day will come, but I'm convinced that the best course of action is to set up housekeeping in such a way that you are beyond the reach of and the need for "their" perks, conveniences and economies.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/bankholiday.asp


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Spinner said:


> WanderingOak, I agree with you on that. I've read that the true value of gold is $20 per ounce. Gold is currently inflated. The question we can't answer is: "will gold go back to it's true value or will it continue to inflate in the future?"


The true value of gold is 20/ounce ? Maybe...if you actually HAD dollars, and they were tied like a rock to gold or silver or SOMETHING real.

Unfortunately, there ARE NO DOLLARS.....there are simply Federal Reserve Notes that they print the word "dollar" on.....which in time will mean no more than if you bought green toilet paper ( they sell it around St. Patrick's day ) and took a Sharpie and wrote "100 dollars" on a piece of it.

Gold IS NOT INFLATED....it merely reflects the world opinion on the value of fiat paper.......and since they have an UNLIMITED ability to print fiat paper, and seem to be willing to do so, gold, in fiat terms, will continue to rise. Gold is NOT going up.....paper is going DOWN.

Seems foolish to buy gold at 1162 fiat ? Well, when gold is 2000 or 5000 fiat, and fiat buys a whole lot less handy things like OIL, you'll kick yourself for being suckered by the FED and the feds.

You buy gold to save for a rainy day, like you USED to save dollars....but dollars no longer exist.....only the shell of a dollar is left.....redeemable for nothing but more of them.

Gold will NOT make you rich, but if you're lucky, it will preserve what you have NOW. Fiat paper will steal everything you ever worked for.....country after country has seen it happen, and now it comes to a location near you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

That is the most unlikely thing I've read or heard in a while. And I read a lot of foolishness.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Well I hope it has more punch than the last 3 predicted Bank Holidays, Sept. Oct. & Nov. I hardly noticed them.

Now as for offering to help take care of my excess funds, thanks anyway he is running a bit late.:bash:

So If I have one or two dollars (FRN) in "the bank" when the hammer drops, I will then have somewhere around 17 cents. Will it matter. Will there be a charge by the "poor" bankers of $2 or so for having a low balance in the account?

Would someone like to trade a bucket of nuts and bolts for a goat or two?:goodjob:


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

willow_girl said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/bankholiday.asp


Bingo. Whoever this "Lion of Judah" joker is, he's decided to make the rumor seem real. People are calling this guy, and God only knows what he's advising them to do-probably he's steering business to some unscrupulous PM's dealer or has some scam set up for "safe" offshore deposits. 

There are plenty of metals dealers out there who cater to survivalists, selling the gullible drastically marked up PM or PM that is less than pure. If you want to buy PM, buy it from a reputable dealer like APMEX at apmex.com. I saw one post on another forum from some guy who got ripped off with "Stagecoach Silver" (slogan: "For when you need to get out of Dodge") that was marked off into quarters. The sucker was sold it for WAY above spot. 

I've heard of survivalists being sold phony "diamonds" and other supposedly TEOTWAWKI-proof stores of wealth. Curiously, the snake oil dealers all happily accept FRN's, and even credit cards. I have yet to hear of one of these guys requesting payments in euros or yen. 

So many of the dedicated survival types (as opposed to real homesteaders, who would live their rural lives even if America was still king of the world because they love it) are so stupid and so unwilling to hear opposing ideas that I wonder how they're ever supposed to overthrow the govt, and what would they do if they did. They spend plenty of time tossing each other off forums, I got booted from one that calls itself tolerant. :bash:


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

By the way, the REAL Lion of Judah was Rabbi Yitzhak Luria, who was also called "Sacred Lion". Luria's ideas are a little strange, but his thoughts underpin Karl Marx. He lived in the 16th century.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Variations of this rumor have been circulating the net for years. They just keep moving the date up.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

What TnAndy said. Gold doesn't experience inflation. It stays the same... it's the paper dollars that are subject to inflation. An ounce still buys just about the same as it always did.

I think tptb would find life very difficult, if they devalued our currency... like a wholesale cleansing of congress.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

My cousin's husband's brother said that there will be a holiday in January and the banks will be closed. It's called Martin Luther King's Day and it happens every year. He should know. He prints calendars all year long. :baby04:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Funny, that number is listed as belonging to the Dept of Homeland Security, hope you didn't give them too much information about yourself.






Just kidding, but it does make you think, doesn't it?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

According to reverse lookup:

"This number is a landline based in Missoula, MT and is unpublished." The map shows that it's just south of the Flathead Indian Reservation.

Don't worry too much about bank holidays before they happen. A single bank holiday isn't going to bring the grid crashing down and you should have cash and food on hand already. We can talk more seriously about the collapse of the banking system after we've seen a half-dozen unscheduled bank holidays in a row.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

If you have substantial funds to protect, I suggest only seeking the help of those who can spell the word "substantial."


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

I wonder if this kind of scam will still work after SHTF? 

Sort of like this:

I do not normally pass around this type of email information, but my brothers cousin works for the government in a purchasing department for DOD, and they had a meeting with the president, after which they all started buying stocks in a company that the government is going to buy all their toilet paper from. If you want to invest in the company, call me, here is my number ..........


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Guy has the date wrong. There will be a bank holiday on January 18th, 2010.


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Or even "hear-say"  



TurnerHill said:


> If you have substantial funds to protect, I suggest only seeking the help of those who can spell the word "substantial."


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

That date was rubbing me wrong, for some reason... seems it's the date one of our truck notes has to be paid or renewed... if the sapsuckers want to go south on us, we'll not pay off that note! Woohoo!!! Free Truck!


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

texican said:


> What TnAndy said. Gold doesn't experience inflation. It stays the same... it's the paper dollars that are subject to inflation. An ounce still buys just about the same as it always did.
> 
> I think tptb would find life very difficult, if they devalued our currency... like a wholesale cleansing of congress.


 think of this as a pair of scales .
As the dollar drops in value gold climbs 
watch the dollar index versus the price of gold they allways move in opposite direction to eachother .
the GOV has made to come into existance 1.4 Trillion FIAT dollars , ergo the dollar over time will put the value of gold up by the same ammount . or put another way the 1.4 T $ will devalue against gold by that amount over time , the problem is wether it does in years or months . (months is TSHTF time )


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

the slow version (years) is what has happened since the dollar went off the gold standard . its worth 9 cents now in the future it will be worth tiny fractions of a penny .


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

they should close on the 15th, it's my birthday and i'll be 70.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Congrats, Stranger! Jan. 15th is also my birthday, but I'll just be a measly 48.


----------



## mellowguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Deacon Mike said:


> Guy has the date wrong. There will be a bank holiday on January 18th, 2010.


I hear it will be pretty bad too. Government offices at the federal, state and city levels might close down. Don't be surprised if USPS even stops delivering mail


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

willow_girl said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/bankholiday.asp


 Snopes is not reliable at all. Its full of misinformation, I would'nt believe much of anything on there.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

mellowguy said:


> I hear it will be pretty bad too. Government offices at the federal, state and city levels might close down. Don't be surprised if USPS even stops delivering mail


There probably will be marches and demonstrations, too. The horror!


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

NamasteMama said:


> Snopes is not reliable at all. Its full of misinformation, I would'nt believe much of anything on there.


I would disagree. Can you provide some examples?


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Deacon Mike said:


> I would disagree. Can you provide some examples?


I agree Deacon Mike.


No site is perfect, Namaste Mama, but Snopes does a good job in my opinion.

Examples would be good.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Google is your friend young Jedi.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Why send everyone on a wild goose chase? Just give one good example.

I'm not saying you're wrong. If you have information why not provide it?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Pure laziness is not excuse to research...

http://www.metafilter.com/28100/Debunking-The-Debunkers
http://www.stinkyjournalism.org/editordetail.php?id=274
http://overlawyered.com/2009/02/snopes-and-cpsia/
http://counterknowledge.com/2008/05/can-we-trust-snopes/


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

NamasteMama said:


> Snopes is not reliable at all. Its full of misinformation, I would'nt believe much of anything on there.


So it seems that the Snopes.com article on the Jan 15 bank holiday is right on.

Yes, Snopes is not perfect and has a left-wing bent as they address various questions - especially political questions. I would completely disagree that it's "full of misinformation."

I'd say the majority of information is really valuable, but it is subject to the same "reader beware" guideline you should use for every piece of web content in the world.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

spiffydave said:


> So it seems that the Snopes.com article on the Jan 15 bank holiday is right on.
> 
> Yes, Snopes is not perfect and has a left-wing bent as they address various questions - especially political questions. I would completely disagree that it's "full of misinformation."
> 
> I'd say the majority of information is really valuable, but it is subject to the same "reader beware" guideline you should use for every piece of web content in the world.


I agree, snopes.com provides a valuable service and should not be dismissed as "full of misinformation" due to a very few incorrect findings over the years. Their overall track record on accuracy can make some mainstream media blush in embarrassment.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

Just want to make sure we don't lose this thread.

Only three days to the Bank Holiday! Yippee!

Or maybe not. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

There will be a bank holiday on Jan 18th, 2010 

It happens every year Martin Luther King Day


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Arrgh the end is upon us.......

I wish there was a sticky that would save all the "predictions" made here. It would be interesting to look back and see who was right, who was wrong, etc........


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

NamasteMama said:


> Snopes is not reliable at all. Its full of misinformation, I would'nt believe much of anything on there.


Where's my ROFLMTO smilie when I need him?

Oh, and the 18th is the day we honor A BLACK MAN!!!!!1!!!11!!!!! So the banks will be closed, indeed. Better flee to the hills.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

The thing says the 15th not the 18th. What do you have against honoring a black man? MLK did a lot of good.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

joseph97297 said:


> Arrgh the end is upon us.......
> 
> I wish there was a sticky that would save all the "predictions" made here. It would be interesting to look back and see who was right, who was wrong, etc........


 SO far 90% have been wrong.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEmono/ASE2010/ASE2010.html

Well, these events were often perceived as a harbinger of disaster. Someone has scheduled one for the 15th. Coincidence??? ( insert twilight zone theme here )


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

NamasteMama said:


> The thing says the 15th not the 18th. What do you have against honoring a black man? MLK did a lot of good.


Um, that part was pure snark. The "!!!!!!1!!11!!" is your clue. 

I was making fun of people who get their knickers in a twist over honoring the great Martin Luther King, because of his color. Don't mistake me for a neanderthal, lol.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I just talked to him again. He still claims it's scheduled to happen on the 15th. He says they chose that day cause of the 4 day holiday so they'll have 4 days before it is obvious that something happened. I guess we'll know for sure on the 19th. The uncle that is Deputy Economic Adviser to Obama has taken his family to a bunker as planned. 

I hope this guy is a kook.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Spinner said:


> I just talked to him again. He still claims it's scheduled to happen on the 15th. He says they chose that day cause of the 4 day holiday so they'll have 4 days before it is obvious that something happened. I guess we'll know for sure on the 19th. The uncle that is Deputy Economic Adviser to Obama has taken his family to a bunker as planned.
> 
> I hope this guy is a kook.


So do I. What does he mean they've gone to a bunker? Because of the bank holiday or something else?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Nevermind apparently I am on someones poop list. Thank for the rudeness.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I suspect that someone's tin foil hat is too tight.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

insocal said:


> Um, that part was pure snark. The "!!!!!!1!!11!!" is your clue.
> 
> I was making fun of people who get their knickers in a twist over honoring the great Martin Luther King, because of his color. Don't mistake me for a neanderthal, lol.


 Ok good news, LOL. Sorry I don't know what teh !!!!!1!!11!! means....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I suspect that someone's tin foil hat is too tight.


No kidding.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

the 18th is a bank holiday...


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

One thing is clear, with our present leadership nothing should shock us by now. We all know that the current system is flawed and subject to the whims of others. Regardless of what does or does not happen on the 15th, we have a very long road ahead of us. The ture message here is be aware, be ready, and be perpared. That does not require a tin foil hat. It only requires ambition and guts. We all prep for our own reasons. Right or wrong. The future will be the same for all of us regardless of what tips the first domino. Just a thought, Paul.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard about this friend's uncle who recently emerged from his bunker. Apparently, the uncle is now renting it to a Deputy Economic Adviser to the Obama team. My friends uncle is also a member of the advisory fraternity. He happens to be an adviser for the Ron Popeil team, who are currently making an UNBELIEVABLE, LIMITED TIME offer. If you act now, he is offering to trade your old US Dollars for the new ( super secret ) currency which is to be released to the unsuspecting public on Jan. 15th . . . for an incredible 50 cents on the dollar. You heard right, send Ron your old worthless currency and he will send you the new improved currency. But wait, if you act now, Ron will include 1000, $20 bills for 10 cents on the dollar. If you call in the next 15 minutes, he will double the offer. Get rid of your old greenbacks while acquiring the new improved buckaroos. WAIT !!! You may ask, " on whose authority can this new Ron Popeil offered currency be issued " ? That would be the same authority who controls the individual currently residing in the bunker. Don't wait, the 15th is approaching, don't be caught with all those useless US dollars. Be the first one in your family to have the cash for a happy meal on January 15.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

soulsurvivor said:


> So do I. What does he mean they've gone to a bunker? Because of the bank holiday or something else?


I don't remember everything from the first phone call. The guy who is giving him the info has an uncle who is a Deputy adviser to Obama. He claims to have inside information that a bank holiday is planned for 1/15. Something about defaulting on a payment to China on the vast loans the govt has been borrowing. Something about a bio weapon being released. I forget the details. I kind of wrote him off as a kook, but when this thread was bumped I called him again. He says that he expects things to happen just the way the guy says it will. 

Personally, I hope the guy is a nut with an overactive imagination. 

We know it will all come unglued one day. No nation can continue spending billions of dollars they don't have. Who knows, the 15th might be the day it all comes unraveled, but then again, they might be able to hold it together a few more years. We simply don't know what kinds of deals the feds have made in our name. 

Tonight the guy advised me to turn all cash into gold or silver before the 15th. Then if nothing happens, it can be turned back into FRN's at any time. He claims everyone should do that for their own protection. 

I don't expect anything to happen, but I'd feel really bad if it did and I knew, and didn't tell my friends. Again... I hope the guy is a nut and nothing happens.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Tobster . . . . that would be the guy that was buying up All the monoply game sets on flea-bay................
I didn't fall for his offer.........
So I've got a few million stashed away.........


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

Spinner said:


> I don't remember everything from the first phone call. The guy who is giving him the info has an uncle who is a Deputy adviser to Obama. He claims to have inside information that a bank holiday is planned for 1/15. Something about defaulting on a payment to China on the vast loans the govt has been borrowing. Something about a bio weapon being released. I forget the details. I kind of wrote him off as a kook, but when this thread was bumped I called him again. He says that he expects things to happen just the way the guy says it will.
> 
> Personally, I hope the guy is a nut with an overactive imagination.
> 
> ...


Someone told you a biological weapon is going to be released, and that the government has foreknowledge of that fact, and YOU FORGET THE DETAILS!?!?!?


No offense, but I don't think I'll be losing any sleep on the night of the 14th.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

NamasteMama said:


> Snopes is not reliable at all. Its full of misinformation, I would'nt believe much of anything on there.


says you. I've never EVER seen any misinformation on there.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Spinner said:


> I just talked to him again. He still claims it's scheduled to happen on the 15th. He says they chose that day cause of the 4 day holiday so they'll have 4 days before it is obvious that something happened. I guess we'll know for sure on the 19th. The uncle that is Deputy Economic Adviser to Obama has taken his family to a bunker as planned.
> 
> I hope this guy is a kook.


 I work for a bank, its illegal for a bank to be closed for more than 3 days -- not going to happen. Had to work Christmas Eve and New Years eve last month due to that law.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Now I know that one is not true. DH used to manage 3 BofA branches, the law is you can't be closed for more than 3 UN-SCHEDULED consecutive days in a row.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

TurnerHill said:


> Someone told you a biological weapon is going to be released, and that the government has foreknowledge of that fact, and YOU FORGET THE DETAILS!?!?!?
> 
> 
> No offense, but I don't think I'll be losing any sleep on the night of the 14th.


I won't be losing any sleep over it either. Like I keep saying, I think the guy is probably a kook, but tossed the info out here only because he included contact info which is almost unheard of in these types of emails.

I thought I specified that the bio-weapon in question was the release of a new batch of swine flu. My only excuse for being vague was that I was tired when I posted.

We are the survival & emergency prep board so this is one of the things we all should be prepped for. We know it will happen some day, we just don't believe it will be today... but one of these times "someday" is going to sneak up on us when we least expect it. 

The 4 days I was speaking of was Sat/Sun/Mon, then add Fri night after the 3 pm closing time, and the hours from midnight till opening on Mon, adds almost a full 4th day. I probably think differently than most people. I combined the hours from 2 days at opposite ends of the long weekend to make a forth day.

Anyway, as I've said before, I hope this is nothing more than some kooks dreams, but I shared it just in case it turns out to be real. If nothing else, it might have prompted some of to do a needed update on our preps.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

NamasteMama said:


> , the law is you can't be closed for more than 3 UN-SCHEDULED consecutive days in a row.


Not true


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Then how come I see banks around here closed, Saturday, Sunday and the holiday Monday.?

Oh brother.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I have spoken to DH about this an he informed me that this differs in every state as it is the State Banking Commission that regulates this, not the Feds. Banks are allowed to be closed weekends and holidays however and this dose not fall in to the "3 day" restriction. 

Plus this closure we are speaking of would only be 3 days. ;0~


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm confused. This would be different than when a bank has to shut down because they are in the red? The bank holiday being discussed would be the federal govt or federal reserve shutting down all banking operations? Just exactly how would they do that and how would it be enforced? I can understand the instances like Lehman Bros. and such but I can't understand ALL banks. Some smaller local banks are still operating in the black and are not in danger of shutting down. Plus credit unions are different than banks and not tied to the Fed as closely as banks. So, I'm confused as to how all of this would go down? 

Spinner, I heard something on the local news last night about a second wave of swine flu about to start up. The info was being presented from the CDC but I didn't really pay attention to the particulars of the report. Perhaps that is the new strain of flu you heard about?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Then how come I see banks around here closed, Saturday, Sunday and the holiday Monday.?
> 
> Oh brother.


:stars: I think mnn2501'semployers were feeding the employees a line to get them to work holidays, LOL>


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

I just got back from the bank. Guess that guy is holed up in his bunker for no good reason. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just wanted to let y'all know, I am at work, at the bank, and it's the 15th. I'm in the I.T. dept, but the branches opened on time.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

DD went to the Dr and was told that there is going to be another wave of swine flu coming anytime and is supposed to be worse than the first.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I think we can be quite sure that if there were to be a for-real bank holiday a la the 1930's that it would be kept very secret until the moment of.

.....Alan.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Now hold on folks, I went to my bank today and they were not open....it was 5:30 AM, and they don't open the drive Through until 7:00 AM, but I guess we could say the "prediction" was sorta spot on.

I agree, we wouldn't know what was going on, they would not let "vital" information leak, in my view......

But anyways, we do need to see what we can do to get a sticky with all of these dire and doom predictions. It would be fun to sit around and peruse them a month, 6 months, a year from now.....


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Eventually one of these rumors will turn out not to be a rumor. Thats why we must be prepared as well as we can, becasue we can't act upon every he said she said, but if we're prepared we need not fear. ;0) 

With that being said the 15th is not over yet. If there were to do anything I would expect it would be after closing, just like they do when banks close. They announce it after closing and by the next monday everything is taken over by the FDIC.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with TnAndy.

and yes, this article has been floating around for a while.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Just FYI, today appeared to be a normal day at my bank, lol. No screaming hordes pounding at locked doors. My teller even gave me a little packet of Smarties to snack on.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

So here it is Jan. 16, 2010.

How did that "Bank Holiday" work out? If you are a Banker every day is a holiday.:stars:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I used to have an account at a bank that was taken over by the FDIC. (Netbank in Alpharetta, GA) One morning, I tried to log in to check my balance and there was a message announcing the takeover and what would happen next. By 5pm, the website was back up so you could see your balances, etc. The next day, all functions were taken over by INGDirect. It was pretty painless. My checks were still good and my auto payments were going on as usual. 

(I know that this is not the same thing as a Bank Holiday, but I thought I'd share since someone else mentioned an FDIC takeover.)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, I didn't have one bit of trouble opening 2 new accounts today. I guess Tuesday will be business as usual. We certainly haven't had any new takeover info pass through our place.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

FarmerChick said:


> quote of deleted junk as requested.


If we delete this "junk" then the entire media will come up missing.:nana:


----------

